# Chicken necks and constipation



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Bear is getting chicken necks now. We started with turkey wings and his poops were beautiful. 
With chicken necks we got some diarrhea, but I forgot that was normal when adding a new protein. 
After a week, no more runny poo, but now he's constipated. 

With bony meals such as chicken necks, should I change the ratio to 45% RMB 50% MM? Should I keep it that way even when feeding say, a chicken leg quarter?

Probably a silly question but thanks!

Oh, and he's getting pumpkin but he didn't eat it yesterday and I think that's why he had an issue. So maybe I do need to adjust it after all.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chicken necks have quite a bit of fat. I only give my dogs 3 with a bit of ground meat/organ and some green tripe as a meal. I don't feed them alone as a meal. You could maybe give an egg w/ them to keep it moving along!
A leg 1/4 has more meat to bone ratio so can be considered a meal(along w/OM)
I have given a turkey neck as a meal, there is more meat on it and no fat. But there is alot of bone as well. My dogs prefer turkey necks, they are a pain to cut in smaller portions, though!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

my chicken necks i get are skinless. so if you are feeding those, you should add additional fat or pumpkin


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would add more MM if I was feeding chicken necks as they are more "bone". With turkey wings I would add less MM than I would with hcicken necks but more that I would if feeding chicken quarters. Actually I seldom add extra meat with 1/4 as they seem to have enough meat for my guys.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I see! Thank you very much!
I do remember Denali never having an issue when I started her out on raw and didn't give her any MM just 1/4.
They're always on sale at the grocery store so that's cool.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Not to hijack, but chicken quarters would be considered RMB and MM together? So I'd just need to add a little organ meat?

I've never fed quarters as I've never had a dog that was big enough to eat them, but chicken necks aren't going to cut it with India.

~Kristin


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I try to keep the bone content at about 10% total...a chicken leg quarter is 27% bone - to me that's still a RMB. So when feeding quarters I add about an equal amount of MM to balance it out...and of course OM to make a full meal.


----------

